

Piet programming language - DanielRibeiro
http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/piet/samples.html

======
benjaminplee
Emulating registers w/ QuickPiet
[http://twoguysarguing.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/popping-a-
reg...](http://twoguysarguing.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/popping-a-register-
from-a-stack-quickpiet-macros/)

